# Dump problem



## Demek (Jun 3, 2022)

Hi,
I have a problem collecting dumps from apache24 httpd.core. In httpd-error.log i have segmentation fault. I want to do a dump so I set it up:
in apache httpd.conf


```
CoreDumpDirectory /tmp/apache-gdb-dump
```
in sysctl:

```
kern.corefile: %N.core
kern.coredump: 1
```
I found that the kern.corefile path still needs to be changed, but it throws me an error - httpd, it is run on JAIL

```
sysctl: kern.corefile=/var/coredumps/%U/%N.core: Operation not permitted
```
httpd-error.
errors appear sporadically, sometimes 3 for the whole day, sometimes around 10, maybe some module is "damaged", that's why I wanted to do a dump ...

```
[Thu Jun 02 12:42:09.477467 2022] [core:notice] [pid 97643] AH00052: child pid 41376 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Thu Jun 02 12:42:27.519226 2022] [core:notice] [pid 97643] AH00052: child pid 45637 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Thu Jun 02 12:43:18.502018 2022] [core:notice] [pid 97643] AH00052: child pid 42155 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```

ulimit:

```
# ulimit -c
unlimited
```

Any advice, suggestions, what could I do?

I use: 13.0-RELEASE but i have the same problem on another server with 12.2 and 12.0 I probably miss something in the configuration ...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2022)

What's running on the webserver? PHP? Rails? Plain HTML? A misbehaving PHP or Rails module could certainly crash the webservice. Updated anything recently? Updating some dependent library and not restarting Apache could also cause it to crash.


----------



## Demek (Jun 6, 2022)

No updates, PHP 74 is running on the server.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 15, 2022)

Demek said:


> … 13.0-RELEASE but i have the same problem on another server with 12.2 and 12.0 …



13.0 patched, yes? Also, please be aware of ends of lives.


----------

